# Tell me about the Interstate Schutzhund Club in NY



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I've been checking the Club online and sent them an email too. I received an answer and so far I liked what I heard. 

However, I am wondering if somebody else on here can tell me a little about that club. Did anyone ever go there? Does anyone know their trainer?

If this topic is in the wrong section, feel free to move it.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Interstate is from our area. I do know a couple of the members and I have been to a couple of their trials. Beyond that there isn't much that I can tell you. They were supposed to have held a two day trial last weekend. When I called for details as to time and location the member told me that they had reduced the trial to about a half day due to low number of entries.
From what I hear from folks in the area, they are a pretty good group.


----------

